# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Benzīna motora kontrolieris

## M_J

Benzīna motora kontrolieris. Vada aizdedzi, benzīna iesmidzināšanu, tukšgaitas apgriezienus, turbīnu, ja tāda ir, un vēl ir brīvas izejas "nenoskārstai vaj'dzībai". Parādi komandē ATMEGA128, vēl papildus var būt ielodēts specializēts čips TPIC8101 detonācijas kontrolei un I2C atmiņas kur saglabāt brauciena parametrus. Projekts vēl ne tuvu nav nosaucams par pabeigtu, bet  galvenās funkcijas strādā un vairākas mašīnas jau piedalās sacensībās. Pievienoju dažas bildītes:

----------


## ezis666

derētu aizliet ar laku...

----------


## M_J

Tas tiks izdarīts, bildes ir no sākotnējās uzstādīšanas procesa, kad reizēm gribas šur tur šo to pamērīt. Bakstīties caur laku nav ērti.

----------


## Lemings

Izgriez pogas megasquirt? Kāpēc vispār savu taisīji?

----------


## M_J

Skatoties un paspēlējoties ar "Megasguirt", krievu "Janvāri" un citiem līdzīgiem produktiem likās, ka ir lietas, kuras gribētu, lai būtu savādāk. Piemēram - abiem minētajiem blokiem ir grūtības saprast 5 cilindru Audi standarta apgriezienu devēju signālus, kā arī vadīt 5 atsevišķas aizdedzes spoles. Protams tam ir risinājumi, bet tie man liekas smagnēji. Gribējās arī, lai ir iespēja ierakstīt motora parametrus arī, kad PC nav pieslēgts un vēl visādas nianses. Vīriem, kas būvē motorus arī rodas visādas idejas, kuras gribas pārbaudīt un tad ir vajadzīgs dzelzis, kuru pilnībā pārvaldu. Tad nu taisīju, kā pats izdomāju par labu esam. Tuvākais radinieks varētu būt ungāru "Vems", gan tam gan manējam kopīgs ir kaut vai tas, ka abi bāzēti uz ATMEGA128.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kā tu apstrādā signālu no lambdas zondes?

----------


## M_J

Zondes signāls tiek apstrādāts, kā jau to dara lielākajā daļā mašīnu. Ja runājam par visparastāko zondi, tad par vidus līmeni ir pieņemts 0.45V spriegums. No 0.4 līdz 0.5V ir "mirusī zona". Ja spriegums ir zem 0.4V tad skaitītājs, saukts par "lambda integratoru" katrā darba ciklā tiek mazliet palielināts, ja spriegums virs 0.5V - samazināts. Integratora vērtība ar zināmu koeficientu tiek piesummēta galvenajai degvielas padeves vērtībai. Ideālais stāvoklis ir, ja lambda integrators svārstās nulles rajonā. Ilgākā laika posmā galvenā degvielas karte tiek koriģēta tā, lai katrā kartes vietā lambda integrators svārstītos  ap nulli. Protams ir virkne nosacījumu: lambda regulēšana tiek ieslēgta tikai, kad motors ir sasniedzis definēto temperatūru un vadības bloks ir konstatējis ka zonde ir dzīva - tas ir spriegums no tās ir vairākas reizes bijis zem  0.1V un  virs 0.7 V, ir definēts pilnas slodzes apgabals, kurā zondes spriegumam nav ļauts nokrist zem iepriekš definēta sprieguma. Sporta mašīnām zondes signāls praktiski tiek izmantots regulēšanas procesā, bet pēc tam izslēgts, jo sacensību režīmā motors strādā ar maisījumu kas jūtami treknāks par steheometrisko, kuru nodrošina zonde. Tiek strādāts arī pie tā, lai varētu izmantot platjoslas zondi.

----------


## Mosfet

Patīkami redzēt labus darbus, labs izpildijums.
Vienīgi tie kondiņi nemīl ka tos saldē un silda, ir nelāga pieredze ar šīs firmas elektrolītiem, neciešs viņi ekstrēmus lielumus.
Cik liela sodze ir jākomutē tiem mosfetiem 247 korpusā?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kur ir detonācijas devējs - kā mainas aizdedzes apsteidzes lenķis un cik motors paspēj pagriezt, kamēr noņem detonācijas režīmu?

Kā ar turbīnu motoriem un regulēšanu mainoties turbīnas apgriezieniem?

----------


## M_J

Paldies, Mosfet, par kondensatoriem. Meklēšu alternatīvu. Ko iesaki? Par tranzistoriem - tie ir aizdedzes sistēmas gala tranzistori, katrs no tiem komutē strāvu savā aizdedzes spolē. Darbības režīms sekojošs: tranzistors tiek atvērts uz 5 ms, šajā laikā strāva caur aizdedzes spoli lineāri pieaug līdz 8A, tad tranzistors tiek aizvērts. Šajā momentā augstsprieguma pusē rodas dzirkstele, arī uz tranzistora noteces uzlec pīķis ap 250V. Ja motors griežas ar frekvenci 6000 apgriezieni minūtē, viss tas process atkārtojas ar 50Hz frekvenci. Pašreiz izmantoju IRFP460.
 Raimond, pie detonācijas kontroles strādāju, ja ieskatās, tad uz šīs plates starp lielajiem elektrlītiem var redzēt tukšu vietu, specializētais čips TPIC8101 nav ielodēts. Kad šo lietu būšu daudz maz sataisījis, varēšu padalīties pieredzē. Patreiz varu pateikt tikai to pašu, ko var atrast Vems forumā vai TPIC8101 datasheetā. Turbīnas spiedienu regulēju, kā jau to dara lielākajai daļai mašīnu, mainot PWM uz elektromagnētisko pneimo vārstu, regulēju PWM atkarībā no motora apgriezieniem, droseļvārsta stāvokļa, turbīnas spiediena.

----------


## efi

> Sporta mašīnām zondes signāls praktiski tiek izmantots regulēšanas procesā, bet pēc tam izslēgts, jo sacensību režīmā motors strādā ar maisījumu kas jūtami treknāks par steheometrisko, kuru nodrošina zonde.


 1.Cienījamo M_J gribētos aizrādīt ka lambda zonde pati par sevi neko nenodrošina, tā zināmos apstākļos rada EDS no 0 līdz 1.2 voltiem (aptuveni).
2.Arī sportojot varētu atstāt lambda korekciju jo cirkonija zondēm sākot no 0.7 voltiem ir nosacīti lineārs apgabals, izmantojot kuru var organizēt
   ''jaudīgo" maisījumu(nemaz nerunājot par platjoslas zondēm).
3.Par iemeslu tam ka lielākajai daļai sporta motoru lambda regulācija tiek atslēgta,ir tas ka lambda  zondes sporta apstākļos bieži un neprognozējami
   iziet no ierindas, un pats galvenais ir tas ka vadības bloki var "turēt jaudīgo" maisījumu bez lambda korekcijas.
4.Cienījamo M_J Jūsu lambda regulācijas apraksts maigi izsakoties ir nekorekts, tādeļ pievienoju linku dokumentam kura 6.4 nodaļā jautājums ir izskatīts
   diezgan detalizēti. http://chiptuner.ru/download/docs/theory.rar

----------


## Raimonds1

interesē vispārējais princips detonacijas regulēšanai pie dažādiem apgriezienie, dažādiem turbinas apgriezieniem, kā rodas detonācija , ja turbīna vēl nav iegriezusies lidz mx un kā - ja ir.  kaut kur bija tāds pre-charger, kad to spiedienu uzkrāj un tādējādi novērš turbobedri

----------


## efi

> interesē vispārējais princips detonacijas regulēšanai pie dažādiem apgriezienie, dažādiem turbinas apgriezieniem, kā rodas detonācija , ja turbīna vēl nav iegriezusies lidz mx un kā - ja ir.  kaut kur bija tāds pre-charger, kad to spiedienu uzkrāj un tādējādi novērš turbobedri


 Visvieglāk detonācijas procesu var novērtēt izmantojot ierīci kuras apraksts ir pievienotajā faila, slikti ir tas ka tās cena ir apmēram Ls 1500, tātad četri cilindri Ls 6000.
Vispieejamākā metode ir audio austiņās klausīties pastiprinātu signālu no klasiska pjezo detonācijas devēja.Skaņas ieraksts ir failā. Vairāk uzrakstīšu vēlāk.

----------


## Mosfet

Par eletrolītiem Nichicon, Rubycon,Samwha, vēl var Jamicon.
Vēlams ar temperatūras indeksu -40 C bet augšējo temp robežu pēc shematiskā risinājuma.

----------


## M_J

Sagaidīju kritiku no efi. Paldies! Nebiju paredzējis, ka kāds burtiskā nozīmē sapratīs, ka lambda zonde nodrošina tādu vai citādu maisījumu. Par lambda regulēšanu vispār - nu lai būtu pēc efi domām nekorekti, bet īsos vārdos tiku pārstāstījis, ko mans kompītis dara redzot tādu vai citādu zondes signālu, gadījumā, ja tiek atļauta lambda regulēšana. Vienkāršs algoritms, bet strādā, nav piemērots jaudas režīmiem. Tālāk iešu no vienkāršā uz sarežģīto. Zondes lineārā apgabala izmantošana, vai labāk jau platjoslas zonde - tas ir nākošais līmenis. Pie tā strādāju, bet pašreiz ir tas, kas ir. Labprāt redzētu šeit forumā arī kādu efi konstrukciju.

----------


## efi

Tā protams ir piekasīšanās pie vārdiem, bet elektronika ir precīza lieta un vaļības necieš, tādēļ atļāvos aizrādīt.
Man motoru vadības bloki 12 gadus atpakaļ sākās ar to kas redzams foto 1 un 2. Gadu atpakaļ viss ir nonācis lidz tam ko var redzēt uz foto 3.
[attachment=2:189p9y6s]1.JPG[/attachment:189p9y6s]
[attachment=1:189p9y6s]2.JPG[/attachment:189p9y6s]
[attachment=0:189p9y6s]3.JPG[/attachment:189p9y6s]

----------


## M_J

Paldies Mosfet par kondensatoriem!
Efi! Jāatzīst, mans stāžs šajā virzienā ir krietni pieticīgāks kā Jums, pirmo reizi kāds auto ar manu vadības bloku ierūcās pirms gadiem četriem. Daži jautājumi Efi, protams, ja nav komercnoslēpums?
 Ar kādu procesoru strādājat?
 Softs noteikti ir paša izstrādāts, gan vadības blokam gan PC?
 Vadības bloka kreisajā stūrī redzamas baterijas, pieņemu, ka tās tiek izmantotas datu saglabāšanai atmiņās. Ja tā, tad kādi    apsvērumi, izvēloties šādu risinājumu?
 Vai aizdedzes gala pakāpes ir uz plates redzamie 220-tie korpusi, jeb gala pakāpes ir iznestas ārpus plates?

Pats atbildēšu uz šiem pašiem jautājumiem par savu plati.
 Procesors ATMEGA128 (atkārtojos)
 Softs paša taisīts, gan platei, gan PC
 Regulējumi glabājas Atmegas EEPROMā, braucienu domāts ierakstīt I2C seriaalajos EEPROMos, šī daļa konkrētajai platei tīri programmistiski nav gatava, bet esmu izmantojis šo risinājumu citur un iespējamos zemūdens akmeņus apzinājis un novērsis.
 Aizdedzes gala pakāpes uz plates neriskēju likt, baidoties no traucējumiem, bildēs redzamais gala tranzistoru novietojums samērā tuvu platei zināmā mērā bija eksperiments. Pieļāvu domu, ka iespējams gala pakāpes vajadzēs pārvietot uz atsevišķu korpusu. Tomēr nekādus traucējumus tās neradīja.

----------


## Raimonds1

Interesē tiri teorētiski, par kādu aizdedzes apsteidzes lenķi un kompresiju pie detonācijas ir runa, ja
1. Motors darbojas pie zmeniem apgriezineiem, turbīna praktiski nerada virspiedienu
2. tas pats , ja skābekļa saturs gaisā ir zemāks - saulaina diena, pilsēta, foroķīmiskais smogs, skābeklis izdedzis  :: 
3. tas pats - ja brauc cauri mežam - pilns ar skābekli, procents virs 25%.

kā tieši atškiras tas detonācijas bridis atkarība no skābekļa koncentrācijas pie praktiski nedarbojošas turbīnas

tas pats ar turbīnu iegrieztu un vid un max   -  un vai to visu var smuki saglabāt EPROM 

Un vēl - cik tāds motors uz pilniem apgriezieniem sekundē izrij gaisa ( norm atm. spiediens)

----------


## efi

Mikrokontrolieris N80C196KC20 Intel.Softu ražo mani kolēģi, bez viņu piekrišanas nianses ar citām personām nedrīkstu apspriest. Kad sāku bīdīt šo lietu baterijas NVSRAM veidošanai bija labais tonis,jaunajā projektā izmantoju FM1808 Ramtron un 29F800.Uz plates ir sešas gala pakāpes, četras spolēm divas sprauslām, sīkumiem stāv TLE6220 Infineon. Ar traucējumiem gāja smagi,galvenokārt dēļ mikrokontroliera specifikas,risinājums kā parasti bija vienkāršs, daudz keramisko kondensātoru un atsevišķa masa gala pakāpem.
Par cik darbs šajā virzienā ir pabeigts, varu pārdot iekārtu EMUROM96(cena simboliska) apraksts pielikumā.

----------


## efi

> par kādu aizdedzes apsteidzes lenķi un kompresiju pie detonācijas ir runa


 Paskaidrojat lūdzu sīkāk kas te ir domāts.

Ja runa ir par skābekļa daudzumu gaisā, tad pieturos šim "Воздух - это смесь газов, основными компонентами которой являются кислород (20,9 % по объему и 23,2 % по массе), азот (78,16 % по объему и 75,5 % по массе) и инертные газы (0,99 % по объему и 1,3 % по массе).Содержание этих компонентов практически неизменно, поэтому они считаются постоянными."

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas tiek pieņemts, bet ja tas skābeklis par procentu kaut vai svārstās, tad sanāk, ka uz to pašu gaisa masu var būt par 1/20 daļu vairāk/mazāk oksidētaja.
Pie tam atšķiras arī ūdens tvaika daudzums, co2 daudzums, gaisa temperatūra, tā kā kopa tie visi ietekme procentus. 

Pieņemto, ka tas skābekļa saturs ir nemainīgs - kā turbīna ietekmē detonāciju - teiksim pie 1 atm ja gaiss/benzins ir kaut kāda noteikta atiecībā - kad ir detonacija -  tad ka ir, ja ir 2 atmosfēras. pie tās pašas procentuālas attiecības.
Respektīvi, ja gaisa un degvielas maisijuma procenti nemainas, bet mainās spiediens - kas notiek ar detonaciju. Ja telpas kubikcentimetrā ir 2x vairāk degvielas un gaisa.

----------


## efi

> Pieņemto, ka tas skābekļa saturs ir nemainīgs - kā turbīna ietekmē detonāciju - teiksim pie 1 atm ja gaiss/benzins ir kaut kāda noteikta atiecībā - kad ir detonacija -  tad ka ir, ja ir 2 atmosfēras. pie tās pašas procentuālas attiecības.Respektīvi, ja gaisa un degvielas maisijuma procenti nemainas, bet mainās spiediens - kas notiek ar detonaciju. Ja telpas kubikcentimetrā ir 2x vairāk degvielas un gaisa.


 Vai tas ir skaidrojums?

----------


## Raimonds1

1. Variants. Atmosfēriskais dzinējs vai ari turbīnas dzinējs ar zemiem apgriezieniem. Ir kaut kāda degvielas - gaisa attieciba, kādi citi faktori,  kad rodas detonacija.

2. Variants.  Tā pati degvielas - gaisa attiecība procentuāli, bet cilindra ir iedabūts divreiz vairak maisījuma. 

Kā abos gadījumos atškiras detonacijas rašanas iespēja.

N2o  - sadaloties rodas 2daļas slāpekļa, 1 daļa skābekļa tātad 20% skābekla vieta ir 33% skābeklis.
Tātad uz tā rēķina, ka oksidētāju - vajag mazāk, var dot vairak degvielas.
Kā tiek galā ar detonāciju?  Kā regulē padeves?
http://www.nitrous.info/

----------


## efi

> 1. Variants. Atmosfēriskais dzinējs vai ari turbīnas dzinējs ar zemiem apgriezieniem. Ir kaut kāda degvielas - gaisa attieciba, kādi citi faktori,  kad rodas detonacija.
> 
> 2. Variants.  Tā pati degvielas - gaisa attiecība procentuāli, bet cilindra ir iedabūts divreiz vairak maisījuma. 
> 
> Kā abos gadījumos atškiras detonacijas rašanas iespēja.
> 
> N2o  - sadaloties rodas 2daļas slāpekļa, 1 daļa skābekļa tātad 20% skābekla vieta ir 33% skābeklis.
> Tātad uz tā rēķina, ka oksidētāju - vajag mazāk, var dot vairak degvielas.
> Kā tiek galā ar detonāciju?  Kā regulē padeves?
> http://www.nitrous.info/


 Līdz šim neviens jūsu jautājums netika saprotami formulēts, domāju neesat pazīstams atr materiālu. Iesaku izlasīt 5 nodaļu norādītajā dokumentā, visdrīzāk jautājumi atkritīs paši no sevis.
http://chiptuner.ru/download/docs/theory.rar

----------


## Raimonds1

Standarta pieņēmums ir tāds, ka skābekļa saturs VIEMĒR  IR TĀDS- 20%

Var būt situācijas, kad skābekļa saturs gaisā NAV 20%.

piemēram, sadaloties n20 tas ir 33%.

jautājums ir - vai paaugstināts skābekļa saturs neizraisa nekontrolētu, sprādzienveidīgu degšanu, kas ir detonācija un ja jā, tad pēc kādiem algoritmiem tad sajauc degmaisījumu, kur gaisa vietā ir n2o vai bagātināts gaiss. Vai pietiek ar lambda zondes un detonācijas devēja rādītājiem? Kā ""smadzenes saprot"", ka gaisa vietā ir bagatināts gaiss vai n2o ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kas ir n20 ?  Kā var būt skābekļa saturs pēkšni 33% ?

----------


## Raimonds1

tas ir slāpekla (1) oksīds, kurš sadalās par 2 daļās slāpekļa un 1 daļu skābekļa.

Mašīna uzņem ātrumu, motors sasilst un kādā brīdī tiek nospiesta poga un gaisa vietā motors rij n2o no balona, kurš karstumā tūlīt sadalās par skābekli un slāpekli proporcijā 1:2 nevis 1:4 kā gaisā. Līdz ar to cilindrā var dabūt iekšā vairāk degvielas, jo skābekļa/slāpekļa proporcija tiek mainīta.

tā neskaidrība ir par to, kā uzvedas degviela cilindrā reagejot ar gaisu, kas ir 1/5 skābeklis vai arī 1/3 skābeklis.
Ir vēl tāds aparāts, kā skābekļa membrānas. Ja teorētiski pieņem, ka ir iegūstama pietiekami maza un viegla membrāna, tad jābūt skaidrībai, ko degviela darīs ar 20-30-40-50-60% skābekli, kā viņa degs, detonēs, karsīs utt.  Proti - vai var uztaisīt shēmu, kas šito info dabus, ierakstis, saglabās un padarīs pieejamu analīzei.
.. cryogenic and non-cryogenic nitrogen and oxygen generators. 

http://www.oxymat.dk/?gclid=CKHH6MLasJECFQI_MAodGF5HOA

----------


## efi

> Standarta pieņēmums ir tāds, ka skābekļa saturs VIEMĒR  IR TĀDS- 20%


 20.9%



> Var būt situācijas, kad skābekļa saturs gaisā NAV 20%.
> piemēram, sadaloties n20 tas ir 33%.


 N2O gaisam tiek piejaukts pēc vajadzības.Tas nozīmē ka summārais skābekļa daudzums būs mainīgs un vienmēr mazāaks par 33%.



> jautājums ir - vai paaugstināts skābekļa saturs neizraisa nekontrolētu, sprādzienveidīgu degšanu, kas ir detonācija un ja jā, tad pēc kādiem algoritmiem tad sajauc degmaisījumu, kur gaisa vietā ir n2o vai bagātināts gaiss. Vai pietiek ar lambda zondes un detonācijas devēja rādītājiem? Kā ""smadzenes saprot"", ka gaisa vietā ir bagatināts gaiss vai n2o ?


 Vienkāršoti - ja dzinējs kādā režīmā detonē Jums ir piecas galvenās iespējas.
1.Samazināt kompresijas pakāpi.
2.Lietot augstāka oktānskaitļa degvielu.
3.Samazināt apsteidzes leņķi.
4.Samazināt virsspiedienu.
5.Samazināt droseles atvērumu
Manipulējot ar augšminētajām un dažām mazāk efektīvām iespējām tiek panākts vajadzīgais rezultāts. N2O izmantošana palielina tikai degmaisījuma lādiņu, turpretī vienmēr kad tiek izmantots virsspiediens pieaug arī rezultējošā kompresijas pakāpe, tātad gadījumā ar N2O detonācijas iespēja ir mazāka. Ar lambda zondes un detonācijas devēja rādījumiem pietiek lai noregulētu ar NOS sistēmu aprīkotu dzinēju.
Kad Jūs nospiežat NOS pogu tad  ""smadzenes arī saprot"" ka laiks mainīt degvielas karti un atvērt N2O vārstu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi. Bet ja cilindra ir gaiss, tad tās skābekļa molekulas tur ir satopamas retāk, nekā tad, ja tur ir ar skābekli ""bagātināts "" gaiss. Proti, ceļš no vienas molekulas savienošanas ar degvielas molekulu ir ĪSĀKS, ātraks uut.
Proti - vai ir kaut kada robeža , cik var būt tas skabekļa procents pie tīra izooktana - t i skaitlis ir100.  Vai arī tādas robežas nav - mainam leņķi un viss notiek.
Vēl jau jārēķina tas, ka ja ir vairāk skābekļa, tas liekais slāpeklis netiek ne sūkts iekšā, ne sildīts, ne grūsts laukā. Tātad - lietderibas koeficientam būtu japalielinas.
Tā skābekļa membrānu izmantošana gan ir tikai teorija pagaidām  :: 
Jo standarta risinajums ir - gaisu saspiest, atdzesēt, dabūt iekšā cilindrā, sadedzināt - jo vairāk gaisa, jo vairāk degvielas var nokurināt.
Cits risinajums - gaisu pārveidot par 40% skābekli.

----------


## efi

> Labi. Bet ja cilindra ir gaiss, tad tās skābekļa molekulas tur ir satopamas retāk, nekā tad, ja tur ir ar skābekli ""bagātināts "" gaiss. Proti, ceļš no vienas molekulas savienošanas ar degvielas molekulu ir ĪSĀKS, ātraks uut.
> Proti - vai ir kaut kada robeža , cik var būt tas skabekļa procents pie tīra izooktana - t i skaitlis ir100.  Vai arī tādas robežas nav - mainam leņķi un viss notiek.
> Vēl jau jārēķina tas, ka ja ir vairāk skābekļa, tas liekais slāpeklis netiek ne sūkts iekšā, ne sildīts, ne grūsts laukā. Tātad - lietderibas koeficientam būtu japalielinas.
> Tā skābekļa membrānu izmantošana gan ir tikai teorija pagaidām 
> Jo standarta risinajums ir - gaisu saspiest, atdzesēt, dabūt iekšā cilindrā, sadedzināt - jo vairāk gaisa, jo vairāk degvielas var nokurināt.
> Cits risinajums - gaisu pārveidot par 40% skābekli.


 Šiem jautājumiem nav sakara ar doto tēmu.Varu piebilst, ja veiksiet kādus eksperimentus ar skābekli un izooktānu pieaiciniet ugunsdzēsējus, rezultātus varēs nepublicēt tie tāpat visiem būs zināmi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Sakumam varētu kādus 25% skābekļa
tad - rēķināt - cik liela membrana vajadzīga, cik svērs 8 atm kompresors
Un te jau regulācija būtu vajadziga, tā kā tēmā ir gan, motors ta benzīna!

----------


## efi

> vai labāk jau platjoslas zonde - tas ir nākošais līmenis. Pie tā strādāju


 Man ir CJ125 varbūt ir interese,runa nav par naudu.

----------


## Texx

Jūs te tik bieži pieminat to detonāciju. Varbūt varat populārā valodā nodefinēt, kas tā tāda ir un kāpēc to ir būtiski to novērst.

----------


## M_J

Paldies Efi! Noteikti interesē. Jūsu piedāvājums nāk īsti laikā. Šķiet, ka tas ir labākais variants LSU4 kontrolei.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://news.frut.lv/lv/auto/autotuning/23180

varētu būt, ka vairāk skābekļa to palielina un ir ierobežojumi, cik % skābekli var izmantot un tas cipars, regulacija un lietojamā degviela būtu interesanti fakti.

----------


## LED

Tapec jau tiek veidoti visadi kontrolieri, lai saglabatu degvielas un skabekla attiecibu! Ja nemaldos, tad gaisa un degvielas attieciiba bij 14,7 : 1. Jaunas mashinas ar tiesho iesmidzi gan laikam jau tiek darbinaatas ar liesaaku degmaisijumu!

N2O priekshrociiba ir tā, ka izplešoties taa temperatura ir lidz -180C, kas palidz cinities pret detonaciju.

----------


## Raimonds1

> N2O priekshrociiba ir tā, ka izplešoties taa temperatura ir lidz -180C, kas palidz cinities pret detonaciju.


 Ja tā butu, tad virzulis iesprūstu, sabirztu un noklātos viss pasākums  :: 

Efi, varētu praktiski to detonācijas robežu tai koncentracijai ar gatavu elektroniku noteikt?

----------


## efi

> Jūs te tik bieži pieminat to detonāciju. Varbūt varat populārā valodā nodefinēt, kas tā tāda ir un kāpēc to ir būtiski to novērst.


 • Normālos darbības režīmos liesmu fronte aizdedzinātā degmaisījumā pārvietojas no sveces elektrodiem uz cilindra malām ar ātrumu 50-70 m/sek. Process turpinās līdz viss degmaisījums ir sadedzis. Degšanas frontei izplešoties spiediens un temperatūra cilindrā aug un – sasniedzot kritiskus lielumus var sākties degmaisījuma paš-uzliesmojums vēl pirms liesmu frontes pienākšanas (no spiediena un temperatūras). Tas izraisa sava veida ķēdes reakciju – vienai liesmu frontei pretim nāk vēl viena, spiediens un temperatūra pieaug lēcienveidīgi, kas rada aizvien jaunus pašaizdegšanās avotus. Gala rezultātā rodas detonācijas vilnis, kura kustības ātrums no jau ir vienāds ar 900-1300m/sek. Detonācija, kā zināms no fizikas, ir degmaisījuma degšana ar sprādziena ātrumu. Šīs triecienvilnis rada ārkārtīgu slodzi uz sadegšanas kameras detaļām, virzuļu grupu un klaņu-kloķvārpstas mehānismu. Palielinot dzinēja saspiešanas pakāpi detonācijas rašanās varbūtība būtiski pieaug, kas arī nosaka nepieciešamību pēc degvielas ar augstāku oktānskaitli, jo vairums automobilistu zina, ka – jo lielāks degvielas oktānskaitlis, jo augstāka antidetonācijas noturība degvielai. Secinājums vienkāršs: forsējot dzinēju paaugstinot saspiešanas pakāpi būs jāpāriet uz dārgāku degvielu…

• Daudzi autobraucēji detonāciju sauc par “pirkstu klaudzēšanu”. Tā ir kļūda. Šīs skaņas rodas triecienvilnim iedarbojoties uz cilindra sienām un virzuļiem. Ilgstoši ekspluatējot dzinēju detonācijas režīmā izplūdes gāzes var iegūt zaļganu nokrāsu – tās ir dzinēja detaļu alumīnija oksidējušās daļiņas, dārga un sarežģīta remonta vēstneši…

Avots: http://news.frut.lv/lv/auto/autotuning/23180

----------


## Raimonds1

Jāparēķina, cik tas būtu, ja dotu 25% skābekli, tas ir, 5% klāt pie aprītā gaisa.

dedzinot oktānu
2c8h18 + 25o2 = 16co2 + 18h2o  .............mola masa c=12, h=1, 0=16

228 grami oktāna + 800 grami skābekļa = 704 grami ogļskābās gāzes+ 324 grami ūdens

0,7025 grami mililitrā = oktāna blīvums
ja nokurina 12 litrus stundā, tas ir 8.43 kilogramus stundā., minutē nokurina 140,5 gramus oktāna.
sadedzinot 228 gramus vajag 800 gramus skābekļa
sadedzinot 140.5 gramus vajag x gramus skābekļa = (140.5/22 ::   x  800 = 493 gramus skābekļa.
1mols skābekļa pēc tilpuma būs 22.4 litri un būs 32 grami, te būs 493/32= 15.41 mols x 22,4 litri = 345 litri minūtē

5% no 20% ir 1/4, tātad papildus vajag iedot no balona 86 litrus skābekļa pie 1 atm.  Laikam par šerpu metinašanas pusautomāta reduktoram  ::   bet var piemeklēt citu

un lēnam sākt rēķināt, cik liela būs un cik svērs tāda skābekļa membrāna ar kompresoru

Un tad jau varētu skatities, ka ir ar to detonāciju un kā regulēt ar elektroniku .

----------


## efi

Jaunās vadības bloku plates pasūtīju igauņiem, jo bez četriem slāņiem nevarēja iztikt.
Jāsaka problēmiņas bija bet tika ļoti raiti atrisinātas. Prieks maziem daudzumiem
ir padārgs.[attachment=0:7e9dkzin]pcb.jpg[/attachment:7e9dkzin]

----------


## efi

Pirmais paraugs gatavs,drīzumā būs arī kārtīgas uz CNC galda darinātas kastes.

[attachment=0:11kkjmxm]pcb.jpg[/attachment:11kkjmxm]

----------


## vuddy_style

Oho!

Rezultāts super!
Kādiem motoriem izmantojams bloks? Jeb arī tiek pozicionēts kā universālāsi bloks?

----------


## efi

Var vadīt divu un četru taktu dzinējus līdz divpadsmit cilindriem.

----------


## gintsk

Wow! 
Es padaudz ņemos ar šāda tipa bloku regulēšanu. Pats gan tos neprojektēju, bet tikai lieku kopā un regulēju. Tāpēc rodas jautājums:
*efi* izstrādājums izskatas nopietni un padārgi. 
Bet labam vadības blokam vajag 3 būtiskas komponentes: dzelzi, iekšējo programmatūru, regulēšnas programmatūru. Veidojot acīmredzami jaudīgu dzelzi, arī abi pārējie komponenti kļūst sāpīgi komplicēti. Kā šai gadījumā tu to risini? 

Gints

----------


## vuddy_style

Man arī tāds pats jautājums kā GintsK!

Cik noprotu tad GintsK ir tas pas pats kas iekš Audi-Style  ::

----------


## efi

To kas attiecās uz programmatūru es agrāk aprakstīju šajā tēmā.

----------


## gintsk

Tātad ir vēl palīgi, kas šim projektam ziedo milzu laiku...

Kādi mērķi tika izvirzīti šajā projektā?
Būs arī visādas extras kā platjoslas zondu kontole, detonācijas kontrole, sadales vārpstu apsteidzes regulēšana slēgtajā ciklā utml?  Varbūt Common rail kompresijas aizdedzes motora vadīšana?!! 

Šodien nejauši skatījos uz BOSCH mūsdienu vadības bloku, un uzreiz sazīmēju tajā inspirācijas avotu  ::  Tas gan bija dīzeļa, bet līdzība elementu izvietojumā bija nepārprotama  :: 

Gints, kas ir GintsK it visur.

----------


## efi

Paldies par komplimentu, man vienmēr ir patikuši BOSCH izstrādājumi.
Vadības bloks ir paredzēts dzinējiem ar dzirksteles aizdedzi, komutātori
tāpat ka iepriekšējā versijā atrodas uz plates, šoreiz astoņi.
Gribās domāt ka izmantojot jaunos blokus, maniem klientim būs iespēja
sasniegt vēl labākus sportiskos rezultātus.

----------


## efi

Ir gatavs kastes paraugs.[attachment=0:2nshkyin]kaste.jpg[/attachment:2nshkyin]

----------

